

Google admits failure in copying iOS - fpgeek
http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2012/07/21/google-admits-failure-in-copying-ios-excuses-its-patent-infringement-with-communist-rhetoric

======
dguaraglia
As someone who grew up in a country where "communism" isn't a swear word, I
had to laugh when I hovered over the link and saw the full URL for the article
in my status bar.

Definitely not clicking it.

------
youngtaff
Talk about link bait...

They guy never really gets to the point, just meanders around throwing
accusations at Google.

------
lsiebert
The article talks about When Google stole java code, and then stole ios... I
smell some hyperbole.

------
jack-r-abbit
Holy mess of rambling and rants, Batman. I feel dumber for even trying to read
that rubbish.

------
beej71
Is there a point here beyond "Google should be ashamed of themselves"? Apple
plays in the patent war zone, and this is what happens there.

------
Toshio
I've been following the author of this article for a few years now. Although
he's been mostly consistent in his writings until 2010, when Apple got into
the patent wars game he changed his stance from "Apple is wise not to exercise
patents offensively, let other industry players ruin each other doing it" to
"Of course Apple has a right to defend their intellectual property, and even
be aggressive about it".

Do a Google search for "site:roughlydrafted.com not aimed at the iphone" and
you'll find this article from 2009

[http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2009/11/21/inside-googles-
andr...](http://www.roughlydrafted.com/2009/11/21/inside-googles-android-and-
apples-iphone-os-as-software-markets/)

About two thirds down you'll find the paragraph heading "Not aimed at the
iPhone". Read that paragraph. It is a sample of how the author used to think
about the mobile landscape ca. 2009. Come 2010 the author abruptly and
disingenuously changes stance to the point where the tone of all articles he
writes is about agreeing with SJ's "thermonuclear" war against Android.

So yes, Daniel Eran Dilger, if you're reading this, I think you're an arrogant
and disingenuous Apple fanboy motivated by a blind hatred of everything that
isn't Apple.

